# Vienna Sausage for treats?



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Just curious if anyone uses vienna sausages for training treats? Ingredients are Mechanically Separated Chicken, Water, Beef, Pork, Salt, Corn Syrup, Contains 2% or Less of: Natural Flavors, Garlic Powder, Sodium Nitrite, Dextrose. Broth: Chicken Broth.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't eat them and i definitely wouldn't
feed them to my dog. you can find much better treats.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Never thought of it... But people use hot dogs as treats all the time. I don't see the big deal...?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I would find something else to use as a treat. I would think that vienna sausages might cause digestive upset. I don't use hot dogs as treats either, but I know some here do so that is just my opinion.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Ewww what is "natural flavor" and how is it quantifiable in a percentage like that? LOL
I've never fed it but I can't see it being any worse than petstore treats, if they like it, why not?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't see it hurting anything. I've come across multiple dogs working in kennels over the years who eat several with their meals and even small dogs who eat them as FULL meals. (Though I still wouldn't encourage it as a regular diet since they're NOT complete for it) I don't see why it'd be a big deal as a treat??

We used to use them for pilling dogs and when canned foods didn't tempt a dog into eating. We'd smoosh them with our hands into the kibble. Bleh! But the dogs did love it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

may be to salty?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I also think they may be too salty. If you want something of that size, you can find other "cocktail weenie" types that are the same size and probably a little better for the dog.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I have used them often for training treats (cut into smaller bite sized pieces) with no problems. Kain loves them. Heck, I have eaten cases of them myself and I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Kain loves them. Heck, I have eaten cases of them myself and I'm not dead yet.


That reminds me of a line I heard from a comedian complaining about the SPCA taking away his dog because of the size of his apartment but they left HIM there


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yuck, double yuck, but I haven't eaten a meat hot dog in a decade. My dogs eat veggie dogs and liverwurst for treats lol Ooops! well they did until we stopped the fatty treats now it is just green beans.
My father did this medical study about hot dogs (pork) and the nitrites that are in them. If you bury a hot dog, you can find traces of it in the dirt 7 years later because of those nitrites. I assume those lil weenies are the same hahaha


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> yuck, double yuck, but I haven't eaten a meat hot dog in a decade. My dogs eat veggie dogs and liverwurst for treats lol Ooops! well they did until we stopped the fatty treats now it is just green beans.
> My father did this medical study about hot dogs (pork) and the nitrites that are in them. *If you bury a hot dog, you can find traces of it in the dirt 7 years later because of those nitrites*. I assume those lil weenies are the same hahaha


I'm curious how they determined this. Did they actually bury a hot dog for seven years and then exume it? Or is it an educated guess based on something else? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Those type of treats don't hold up well in my pockets....I use them to worm my barn (feral) cats because they are squishy and mushy and I can force medication into them. I've never considered putting them in my pocket for training...ewwee

My dad loves them with mustard, I suppose if he ever gets to the age that I have to force medication on him, I can keep that in mind......


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Those type of treats don't hold up well in my pockets....I use them to worm my barn (feral) cats because they are squishy and mushy and I can force medication into them. I've never considered putting them in my pocket for training...ewwee
> 
> My dad loves them with mustard, I suppose if he ever gets to the age that I have to force medication on him, I can keep that in mind......


LOL!:crazy:


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Training treats is what I meant. I've had them before, they aren't bad. 59 cents a can and I think there are 6 or 7 in it. LOL. Piper likes them, but she likes just about anything.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Lilie said:


> *Those type of treats don't hold up well in my pockets*....I use them to worm my barn (feral) cats because they are squishy and mushy and I can force medication into them. I've never considered putting them in my pocket for training...ewwee
> 
> My dad loves them with mustard, I suppose if he ever gets to the age that I have to force medication on him, I can keep that in mind......


Yeah, they're not very 'pocket friendly' for sure.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> I'm curious how they determined this. Did they actually bury a hot dog for seven years and then exume it? Or is it an educated guess based on something else? Inquiring minds want to know.


I am assuming they use a decomposition algorithm or something. I'll have to ask. I just know he did it in the 90's and I haven't touched one since.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> I am assuming they use a decomposition algorithm or something. I'll have to ask. I just know he did it in the 90's and I haven't touched one since.


Wow! that's crazy. but nitrites are sooooooooo good with mustard and cheese.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Wow! that's crazy. but nitrites are sooooooooo good with mustard and cheese.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I haven't used them in much volume. I have a dog who loves them as one of her tracking rewards. 

When I was a kid, my Mom gave me those as a snack after school. I loved them. One day at the store after I was grown, i picked up a can and read the ingedients. Mechanically separated chicken parts?!? What is that? Roadkill?!? This generated a call to my Mom.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ew hot dogs  after finding out how they're made and what's in them in the 7th grade i haven't touched one since ick


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Everyone in our Schutzhund clu is advised to carry them... we all have our " equipment" and most of the veterans carry Viennas... for those "OMG look at that field, would be great to track" moments.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Vienna Sausages, along with Spam and potted meat are things I swore off when I started buying my own food. Way too many of them as a poor child in the South.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Samba said:


> Mechanically separated chicken parts?!? What is that? Roadkill?!? This generated a call to my Mom.


Whatever is left on the bone is separated by grinding the creature and straining out the bone fragments.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DeeMcB said:


> Vienna Sausages, along with Spam and potted meat are things I swore off when I started buying my own food. Way too many of them as a poor child in the South.


Fried Spam and eggs....ewweee


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Whatever is left on the bone is separated by grinding the creature and straining out the bone fragments.


Oh my....thats sick!!!


----------



## Alexp1218 (May 8, 2019)

I give my girl 1 Vienna sausage nightly chopped up into her dry dog food. She loves it.


----------

